# Too Cold?!



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

My two does Suki and Amber were accidentally left all night next to an open window. They are both very lethargic and cold. I have them in a small cage with a hot water bottle and a sock. I don't have a heating pad or anything fancy, just around the house stuff. Is there anything else I can do? Will they die? I am really worried and I need help. 

*edit* It's about 30 minutes later, and they seem to be doing better. Less lethargic, and they keep eating and eating and eating... They are both still walking around stiffly and hunched over, but less so than before.

*edit* It's about 5 minutes after the last edit, and they seem to be back to normal. Energy level, good. Hunger, great. Still seem slightly hunched over though... I am returning them to their cage, but I am taking away some toys and adding the hot water bottle so I can keep a close eye on them.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I've had this problem before as well, when silly roommates don't think and open windows in my room (back when I had the mice in my room). Once they're back to normal, they'll be fine. They just don't do well when it's that cold. Their body slows down, and if they don't warm up fast enough, they could die. It sounds like you found them soon enough, and the only thing to worry about now is making sure it doesn't happen again!

Props on being such a good Mouse Mommy that you got them feeling okay again so quickly!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

They are probably super hungry because when mice get that cold, they don't eat or drink, and their blood sugar gets super low, compounding the problem. Probably they are back to normal now, but try something higher in protien like bugs or peanut butter (unless they have a peanut allergy), even wet dog food. Good luck!!!


----------

